# Got an offer, need some advice...



## zorro (29 Mar 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in a real hardspot here and was wondering if I could get some advice;

I applied for 1. PLT, and 2. Air LOG (both ROTP). Didnt get picked up for PLT on the first board (and as such I'm going to assume I won't get an offer this year for PLT). Now LOG applies a lot to what my current experience is with work and school....and I don't know too much about the trade. I checked out the recruiting center website and some related links but they don't really talk about what a typical day would be in that MOC.

If anyone here has any experience specifically in air log, if you could fire me a pm i'd really appreciate it. I'm not sure whether to decline the offer, and re-apply as DEO PLT next year, although I don't know how much better my app would be at that point anyway...

THanks.


----------

